# Sons first youth hunt.....



## C_Carr316 (Oct 6, 2010)

We video'd my sons first youth hunt, thought you guys would appreciate:






Thanks


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

That is awesome! I grew up in Louisiana and we could hunt that young there too! I loved it. Congratulations to both of you!! 

HunterDavid


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

still no comment!


----------



## C_Carr316 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

